# Problem mit PythonQt

## linjunky

Hab mal wieder ein System-Update gemacht mit

emerge -avuD world

und der kommt beim PythonQt einfach nicht mehr weiter. Hab den schon deinstalliert und trotzdem versucht er ihn beim update zu installieren

der fehler kommt immer 

```

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

Error: Unable to build mkfeatures utility.

make: *** Keine Targets angegeben und keine »make«-Steuerdatei gefunden.  Schluss.

 *

 * ERROR: dev-python/PyQt-3.17.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *            ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   PyQt-3.17.3.ebuild, line   45:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt-3.17.3/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package dev-python/PyQt-3.17.3:

 *

 * ERROR: dev-python/PyQt-3.17.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *            ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   PyQt-3.17.3.ebuild, line   45:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt-3.17.3/temp/build.log'.

 *

localhost linjunky #

```

Bin dankbar für jede hilfe

----------

## franzf

Sag mal welche Version von dev-python/sip du installiert hast?

Denn die 4.7.3 will nicht mit PyQt-3.17.3, dagegen die 4.7.1 nicht mit PyQr-3.17.4  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## linjunky

es liegt nicht an dem weil ich jetzt weder die 3.17.4 mergen kann noch die 3.17.3

das spuckt er immer raus

```

Error: Unable to build mkfeatures utility.

make: *** Keine Targets angegeben und keine »make«-Steuerdatei gefunden.  Schluss.

 *

 * ERROR: dev-python/PyQt-3.17 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *          ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   PyQt-3.17.ebuild, line   45:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt-3.17/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package dev-python/PyQt-3.17:

 *

 * ERROR: dev-python/PyQt-3.17 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *          ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   PyQt-3.17.ebuild, line   45:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt-3.17/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

----------

## franzf

Na, dann brauchen wir doch noch bissl mehr Output  :Wink: 

Häng mal vorne bitte noch min 20 Zeilen dran, besser mehr...

Und sag uns noch genau, welche Version von Sip du drauf hast, ebenso die von qt-3 + welche Version von PyQt installiert werden soll.

Btw: hast du vllt kürzlich ein python-update gemacht? Und danach das python-updater vergessen?

----------

## linjunky

ne hab kein python update gemacht

ok fangen wir mal an ^^

sip version 4.7.1

qt version 4.3.1-r1

```

localhost linjunky # emerge =dev-python/PyQt-3.17

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-python/PyQt-3.17 to /

 * PyQt-x11-gpl-3.17.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                          [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                               [ ok ]

 * checking PyQt-x11-gpl-3.17.tar.gz ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking PyQt-x11-gpl-3.17.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt-3.17/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt-3.17/work/PyQt-x11-gpl-3.17 ...

QScintilla 1.7.1 is being used.

Checking to see if the qtcanvas module should be built...

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_IHDR@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_destroy_write_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_end@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_compression_level@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_write_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_destroy_read_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_create_read_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_packswap@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_progressive_ptr@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_read_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_filler@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_text@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_invert_mono@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_tRNS@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_image@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_x_pixels_per_meter@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_interlace_handling@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_io_ptr@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_error@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_error_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_gAMA@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_process_data@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_end@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_info@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_update_info@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_create_write_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_IHDR@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_y_offset_pixels@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_PLTE@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_swap_alpha@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_valid@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_packing@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_progressive_combine_row@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_text@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_create_info_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_gray_to_rgb@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_chunk@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_sig_bytes@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_expand@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_info@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_image@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_oFFs@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_bgr@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_gAMA@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_gamma@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_y_pixels_per_meter@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_progressive_read_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_x_offset_pixels@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_strip_16@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_pHYs@PNG12_0'

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

Checking to see if the qtnetwork module should be built...

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_IHDR@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_destroy_write_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_end@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_compression_level@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_write_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_destroy_read_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_create_read_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_packswap@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_progressive_ptr@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_read_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_filler@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_text@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_invert_mono@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_tRNS@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_image@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_x_pixels_per_meter@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_interlace_handling@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_io_ptr@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_error@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_error_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_gAMA@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_process_data@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_end@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_info@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_update_info@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_create_write_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_IHDR@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_y_offset_pixels@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_PLTE@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_swap_alpha@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_valid@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_packing@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_progressive_combine_row@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_text@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_create_info_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_gray_to_rgb@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_chunk@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_sig_bytes@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_expand@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_info@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_image@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_oFFs@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_bgr@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_gAMA@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_gamma@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_y_pixels_per_meter@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_progressive_read_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_x_offset_pixels@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_strip_16@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_pHYs@PNG12_0'

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

Checking to see if the qttable module should be built...

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_IHDR@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_destroy_write_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_end@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_compression_level@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_write_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_destroy_read_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_create_read_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_packswap@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_progressive_ptr@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_read_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_filler@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_text@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_invert_mono@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_tRNS@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_image@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_x_pixels_per_meter@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_interlace_handling@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_io_ptr@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_error@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_error_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_gAMA@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_process_data@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_end@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_info@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_update_info@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_create_write_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_IHDR@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_y_offset_pixels@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_PLTE@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_swap_alpha@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_valid@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_packing@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_progressive_combine_row@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_text@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_create_info_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_gray_to_rgb@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_chunk@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_sig_bytes@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_expand@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_info@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_image@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_oFFs@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_bgr@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_gAMA@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_gamma@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_y_pixels_per_meter@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_progressive_read_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_x_offset_pixels@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_strip_16@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_pHYs@PNG12_0'

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

Checking to see if the qtxml module should be built...

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_IHDR@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_destroy_write_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_end@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_compression_level@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_write_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_destroy_read_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_create_read_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_packswap@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_progressive_ptr@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_read_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_filler@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_text@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_invert_mono@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_tRNS@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_image@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_x_pixels_per_meter@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_interlace_handling@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_io_ptr@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_error@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_error_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_gAMA@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_process_data@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_end@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_info@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_update_info@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_create_write_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_IHDR@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_y_offset_pixels@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_PLTE@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_swap_alpha@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_valid@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_packing@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_progressive_combine_row@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_text@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_create_info_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_gray_to_rgb@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_chunk@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_sig_bytes@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_expand@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_info@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_image@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_oFFs@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_bgr@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_gAMA@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_gamma@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_y_pixels_per_meter@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_progressive_read_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_x_offset_pixels@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_strip_16@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_pHYs@PNG12_0'

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

Checking to see if the qtgl module should be built...

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_IHDR@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_destroy_write_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_end@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_compression_level@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_write_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_destroy_read_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_create_read_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_packswap@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_progressive_ptr@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_read_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_filler@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_text@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_invert_mono@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_tRNS@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_image@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_x_pixels_per_meter@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_interlace_handling@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_io_ptr@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_error@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_error_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_gAMA@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_process_data@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_end@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_info@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_update_info@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_create_write_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_IHDR@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_y_offset_pixels@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_PLTE@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_swap_alpha@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_valid@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_packing@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_progressive_combine_row@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_text@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_create_info_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_gray_to_rgb@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_chunk@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_sig_bytes@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_expand@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_info@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_image@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_oFFs@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_bgr@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_gAMA@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_gamma@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_y_pixels_per_meter@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_progressive_read_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_x_offset_pixels@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_strip_16@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_pHYs@PNG12_0'

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

Checking to see if the qtui module should be built...

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_IHDR@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_destroy_write_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_end@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_compression_level@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_write_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_destroy_read_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_create_read_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_packswap@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_progressive_ptr@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_read_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_filler@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_text@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_invert_mono@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_tRNS@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_image@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_x_pixels_per_meter@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_interlace_handling@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_io_ptr@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_error@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_error_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_gAMA@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_process_data@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_end@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_info@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_update_info@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_create_write_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_IHDR@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_y_offset_pixels@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_PLTE@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_swap_alpha@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_valid@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_packing@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_progressive_combine_row@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_text@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_create_info_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_gray_to_rgb@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_chunk@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_sig_bytes@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_expand@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_info@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_image@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_oFFs@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_bgr@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_gAMA@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_gamma@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_y_pixels_per_meter@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_progressive_read_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_x_offset_pixels@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_strip_16@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_pHYs@PNG12_0'

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

Checking to see if the qtsql module should be built...

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_IHDR@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_destroy_write_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_end@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_compression_level@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_write_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_destroy_read_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_create_read_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_packswap@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_progressive_ptr@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_read_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_filler@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_text@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_invert_mono@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_tRNS@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_image@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_x_pixels_per_meter@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_interlace_handling@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_io_ptr@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_error@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_error_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_gAMA@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_process_data@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_end@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_info@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_update_info@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_create_write_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_IHDR@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_y_offset_pixels@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_PLTE@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_swap_alpha@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_valid@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_packing@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_progressive_combine_row@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_text@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_create_info_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_gray_to_rgb@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_chunk@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_sig_bytes@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_expand@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_info@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_image@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_oFFs@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_bgr@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_gAMA@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_gamma@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_y_pixels_per_meter@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_progressive_read_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_x_offset_pixels@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_strip_16@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_pHYs@PNG12_0'

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

Checking to see if the qtext module should be built...

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_IHDR@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_destroy_write_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_end@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_compression_level@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_write_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_destroy_read_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_create_read_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_packswap@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_progressive_ptr@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_read_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_filler@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_text@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_invert_mono@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_tRNS@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_image@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_x_pixels_per_meter@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_interlace_handling@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_io_ptr@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_error@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_error_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_gAMA@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_process_data@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_end@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_info@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_update_info@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_create_write_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_IHDR@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_y_offset_pixels@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_PLTE@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_swap_alpha@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_valid@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_packing@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_progressive_combine_row@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_text@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_create_info_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_gray_to_rgb@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_chunk@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_sig_bytes@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_expand@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_info@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_image@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_oFFs@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_bgr@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_gAMA@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_gamma@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_y_pixels_per_meter@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_progressive_read_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_x_offset_pixels@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_strip_16@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_pHYs@PNG12_0'

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

Checking to see if the QAssistantClient class is available...

Creating features file...

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_IHDR@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_destroy_write_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_end@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_compression_level@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_write_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_destroy_read_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_create_read_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_packswap@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_progressive_ptr@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_read_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_filler@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_text@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_invert_mono@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_tRNS@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_image@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_x_pixels_per_meter@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_interlace_handling@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_io_ptr@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_error@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_error_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_gAMA@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_process_data@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_end@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_info@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_read_update_info@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_create_write_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_IHDR@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_y_offset_pixels@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_PLTE@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_swap_alpha@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_valid@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_packing@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_progressive_combine_row@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_text@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_create_info_struct@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_gray_to_rgb@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_chunk@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_sig_bytes@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_expand@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_info@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_write_image@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_oFFs@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_bgr@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_gAMA@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_gamma@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_y_pixels_per_meter@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_progressive_read_fn@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_get_x_offset_pixels@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_strip_16@PNG12_0'

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so: undefined reference to `png_set_pHYs@PNG12_0'

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

Error: Unable to build mkfeatures utility.

make: *** Keine Targets angegeben und keine »make«-Steuerdatei gefunden.  Schluss.

 *

 * ERROR: dev-python/PyQt-3.17 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *          ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   PyQt-3.17.ebuild, line   45:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt-3.17/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package dev-python/PyQt-3.17:

 *

 * ERROR: dev-python/PyQt-3.17 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *          ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   PyQt-3.17.ebuild, line   45:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt-3.17/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

----------

## franzf

Lass mal bitte revdep-rebuild -X laufen. Das fixt dir dann die ganzen undefined references, welche der Auslöser sind für den Abbruch.

Danach sollte es klappen.

Und so nebenbei: Wenn du die bindings für qt-4 haben willst solltest du besser PyQt4 installieren  :Wink: 

Ansonsten nehm ich an du hast das aktuellste qt-3 (also 3.3.8-r4) am laufen, für welches dann die PyQt-3.x.x-bindings installiert werden sollten. Aber erstmal das revdep-rebuild abwarten  :Smile: 

Übringens sind Qt-3 und Qt-4 zwei paar Stiefel, Programme für das eine sind nicht komaptibel mit dem anderen. Weshalb bei dir unbedingt PyQt installiert werden will findest du heraus mit

```
equery d PyQt
```

Grüße

Franz

----------

